# Cedar Pergola



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

A friend of mine asked if I would be interested in building a 10 x 14 x 10 feet high Pergola for him. He is a contractor who specializes in stone work as you will see in the pictures. When he said it will be built out of Cedar I jumped at the opportunity.

The Pergola is made from Western Cedar and was finished with Boiled Linseed Oil. The posts were 6x6 Cedar and you do not want to know how much a 16 foot 6x6 post cost.:wacko:

I notched each 2x6 on top of the 2x10 beams. It felt like a week of doing stairmaster because I was by myself and that meant climbing up and down the ladder to measure and then cut the 2x6's and then back up on the ladder to place the 2x6's.

The top is made from a 2x4 ripped down the middle and then using my Bosh 1 HP hand held router I used a 1/8" round over bit to smooth the top edge off.

It was great to work with Cedar and being able to smell the scent of fresh cut cedar.

Will post pictures of it when I figure out why the upload failed.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> A friend of mine asked if I would be interested in building a 10 x 14 x 10 feet high Pergola for him. He is a contractor who specializes in stone work as you will see in the pictures. When he said it will be built out of Cedar I jumped at the opportunity.
> 
> The Pergola is made from Western Cedar and was finished with Boiled Linseed Oil. The posts were 6x6 Cedar and you do not want to know how much a 16 foot 6x6 post cost.:wacko:
> 
> ...


Well, I for one am interested in seeing those pictures... I just got done putting up a cedar shed (from a kit, long story), and I do love it. We have done a lot of redwood around our place (in California), but the redwood stain we've settled on as a standard looks even better on cedar. 

Keep trying, I'll be waiting... 

Bob


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are the pictures of the Pergola.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are the rest of the pictures


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures


Awesome, dude...  I've been talking to my wife about one over either our tub or our garden, and she was so-so until she saw your pictures. 

Nothing like visual aids, eh?

Nice work!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome back guy, one of us has been out of pocket for some time now, maybe both??!! Nice build, as usual, I have been in and out of pocket the past few months, not sure what I have been doing. Honey reminded me of what I will be doing and thay is getting that downstairs bath done. I picked up a fairly good deal on a Jet BS today thanks to Tommyt654. He's a good friend and keeps me in line. 

A while back you were looking at a checker board build. Maybe in a few months we could take that on together. Give it a thought. 
Take care


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm involved in building a pergola for the senior center. Plans for it are just like the one you did. Might get a little fancier on the stringer ends, but the same otherwise. Just waiting for the permit and we can get started.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob
Thanks Bob was fun building and being outside apposed to inside the garage.

Jerry 
Ya I have been busy with this and the family. I have started my dresser build and started with a set of plans and well you know me I like to customize it to me and my height so I am trying to stretch the 32 1/4 legs to 35 1/4. I have them in a vice and I hope with a little water they will grow.  Chess table would be awesome but I have been appraoched to build somecustom furniture pieces so I am preety pumped about starting the process of meeting with my first customer and going through the phases of building her a coffee table. It will be modern with a contempary look and when I get the google sketchup done I will off course share with everyone here on the forum.

Mike
I was grateful she did not want the fancy ends with curves as it would of meant more work. I personally like the cleaner look the straight angles give the piece. I find the curvy ones are to busy for my liking but like they say to eaches own. The biggest problem I had was drilling the post and finding buried un marked power lines and gas lines. I had ALberta First call come in and mark the lines prior to drilling but nothing showed up when they did there scan. As it turns out this was a home renovation job by a DIY type and they failed to mark or run tracer wire on anything. Thank god we did not puncture anything. WHat it did was mean having to move the holes and by doing so threw the structure out of square. I had to go back and by 14 foot 2x6 (7) of them to compensate for the difference. Its hard to pick up but I know it is not square but I had no choice in the matter. The client is very happy with it so thats the main thing.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dan, Thats an awesome lookin pergola.Thanks for sharing,Tommy


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Dan.. My wife mentioned wanting a pergola some day... you ever make business calls to Alaska! <g>


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

very nice result, Dan


James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work Dan! I am thinking of putting a pergola over my patio, but I like having the fireplace out there and not sure the two will work well together.


----------

